# " Sex education 'should begin at four' "



## dice (Jul 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Sex education 'should begin at four*
> 
> By Tulip Mazumdar
> Newsbeat health reporter
> ...



Source: BBC News

Persoanlly 4 is too young an age to be taught about sex. I couldn't even imagine how I'd react to such information.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 4, 2008)

I think kids should just be kids..
Sex ed should start at 11, when girls aren't "icky" any more.

P.S.: Awesome avatar


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 4, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I think kids should just be kids..



QFT

Kids should start learning about those things around 11 or 12.. when weird things start to happen to their bodies XP


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 4, 2008)

Let children keep their innocence, god knows they seem to lose it quicker by each year.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 4, 2008)

FOUR?!?!

Wow.

I learned this stuff in school when I was 10, but started being creepy and gross at age 8...

I thought *I* was cool.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 4, 2008)

4? Are they crazy? I think they should learn them by themself as it happens here in Italy, no one in school is going to teach you how this things works (at least not the teachers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Actually in italian schools they just say what a penis and a vagina are and why they exist.


----------



## kevenka (Jul 4, 2008)

6th grade was when the wierd sensation started...but I don't remember how old I was.


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 4, 2008)

I completely disagree!! Four years old are too young to start sex education! They should enjoy their innocence. In my view, if they start at 4, they might be more curious and cause the teenage pregnancy to increase. 

I'm a godmother to 3 and half years old twin girls, and I can't even say swear words in front of them, let alone a sex education!!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 4, 2008)

This is sufficiently stupid to be depressingly dumb.

At 4 you have only recently taught them not to shit in their pants.
At 4 you have only recently managed to get them to eat on their own.
At 4 they are likely barely able to speak coherently.

And some dumb ass wants to teach them the indecipherable realities of sex?

I think a little 4 year old boy can tell that he's a boy, and his sister is a girl based on noticing what she pees with is different.

Beyond that what is there to tell a 4 year old?

Oh if you have unprotected sex you can get a girl pregnant?
Always use a condum so you don't get a disease?

Most 4 year olds can barely comprehend where babies come from. Catching mom and dad having sex, you can likely just tell them it's a special mommy daddy hug and they'll accept it.

And considering I have already raised a child, I am not just spouting conjecture. I often think this crap comes from fools that have never head kids.

You need sex ed the second your son can get a hard on, or the second your daughter can menstruate.
And it's their parents job, not some damn school.


----------



## NightKry (Jul 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Let children keep their innocence, god knows they seem to lose it quicker by each year.




Yeah, I agree... I was being a "big buddy" to them this year, and wow, some of them are just out right vulgar. Quote: "When I grow up, I'm going to become a naked man and run around the city with a bazooka". Those were kindergartens. 
Then I went to my friends' house and her younger bro had a friend over, who was around grade two, and well, didn't know the difference between a girl and a boy, so he thought it would hurt me if he punched me in the crotch..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   he went around saying that he wanted to hump us (four 14 year old girls) and started groping one of my friend.. >__> very strange...


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm...
4-year old kids will most likely be offended by sex ed, they really have other things on their mind at that age - like learning how to speak properly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why should they be taught sex ed like 8-10 years before they're even able to procreate or get infected with an STD?
It's not like teenagers don't _know_ that sex makes babies and can transmit diseases...they know the risks, so does it really make a difference if you educate them earlier?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2008)

At four?  WTF.  I learned it when I was like 11.  Kids are more mature then, they can take it.  At four they can barely write their own name, let alone learn about sexual sex.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 4, 2008)

why do people even care about this...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2008)

Cuz it's our future.  If we sex ed our kids at four, will it be better?


----------



## Raganook (Jul 4, 2008)

There is absolutely no clash in this topic.

Four years old is absolutely too young. The social development of a 4-year-old-child is in no way related to sex. 4 year olds are making friends, developing hobbies, skinning their knees and getting to know themselves and their families.

Sex education only is important when Sex becomes a relevant topic in ones life, which is that magical time we all remember as puberty.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 4, 2008)

Jesus, let kids be kids. Start sex education at 11 or 12.


----------



## bahamuta (Jul 4, 2008)

What jerk voted yes? Can u believe this guys?!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 5, 2008)

Dude I kept hypnotizing myself to believe "four" meant "fourth grade"

I have no idea what kind of 4 year olds already have STI. (I still call them STDs, why sudden name change? Since when?)
Even, spread their STI to their pre-menstrual (as in before their very first) "partners"

I don't think it's really healthy to shove sex ed into under 10 year olds.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 5, 2008)

For those who actually agree to this statement, wathc this south park episode: http://www.southparkzone.com/episodes/507/...Condom-Use.html


where they start teaching in FUCKING KINDERGARTEN!


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 5, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> For those who actually agree to this statement, wathc this south park episode: http://www.southparkzone.com/episodes/507/...Condom-Use.html
> 
> 
> where they start teaching in FUCKING KINDERGARTEN!



I wasn't aware that South Park was a documentary.

At the moment there's pretty much zero sex education up to a certain age and then (depending on your country) *bam* at puberty they try and teach it all at once which means they primarily focus on mechanics and neglect a lot of other stuff because there simply isn't time.  Seeing as the question is if it should _begin_ at four, I'm presuming it's not going to be the same kind of stuff you're learning about at 15.  So if the question is should we start teaching kids basic things about relationships and the responsibility that comes with them when they start school and work up to the mechanics, STDs etc as then get older then I'd vote yes (If the GBA temp voting system worked for me on this PC).  If you want to simplify this into a scaremongering headline like "Plan to teach kids sex0rz at four" then feel free.

The fact people go into a fit of hysterics at stuff like this is the reason why countries with a rod up their ass about seeing a sideboob on TV have such huge levels of teenage pregnacy, abortion and STDs compared to countries like Sweden where there's a much more laid back attitude and it's not a case of keeping a kid in a box for 15 years then thrusting a book with a picture of a cock into their hand and running away.


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 5, 2008)

whoever suggested to give sex ed to four-year-old kids is a pervert. 

sex complicates things. why should we corrupt children at such an early age?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 5, 2008)

wynsezhello said:
			
		

> whoever suggested to give sex ed to four-year-old kids is a pervert.



Thing is, sex education shouldn't just be "Put part _a_ in to part _b_, wiggle it about (see fig. 2)"


----------



## Prophet (Jul 5, 2008)

I think you should speak to a kid as early as possible, four is fine... just as long as I'm not the one who has to have the awkward chat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But really, "wear a condom" should be ingrained into a child mind just like "stealing is bad." The earlier the better. 

God, can you imagine the sesame street episodes this would spawn?


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jul 5, 2008)

I think everyone should see these French commercials:


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm hoping that by "sex education" at age four, they actually mean something like "relationship education" where they teach people about friendship and being a good person. A simplified version of citizenship, really, then moving onto the more 'serious' stuff later on, at 11-12 as people have suggested.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 5, 2008)

I voted yes, only because I know that the public school system in the U.S. (I know this is not a U.S. article, just saying) a kid wouldn't even be in school at that age.  Sex, body parts, relationship training, all are continuous.  Obviously you wouldn't talk to a 6 year old about sex because they simply won't understand - their wiring isn't completed in that way yet.  The idea though is to get them to understand how to treat people and themselves.

But you have to understand that very young people (7 year olds even) masturbate, so it's not like there isn't some issue there to discuss.

Dio:  That third one is HILARIOUS!


----------



## ackers (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it's definitely wrong to discuss sex with 4yr old children, it's waaaay too early for them to have the idea of what sex is burned into their minds at such a young age. I first learned about sex when I was about 7 or 8 and even then I was grossed out about it (obviously that changes when you get older 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Just let the kids, be kids.

P.s guy above, how do you know some 7yr olds masturbate?


----------



## Hooya (Jul 5, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> I think it's definitely wrong to discuss sex with 4yr old children, it's waaaay too early for them to have the idea of what sex is burned into their minds at such a young age. I first learned about sex when I was about 7 or 8 and even then I was grossed out about it (obviously that changes when you get older
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were all 7 once dude.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey, if I was four years old and I learnt about a vagina, i'd probably ask a girl in my glass to see theirs.

I started learning at 8/9 I believe. Year 4 in UK terms. I remember those days, we got told if we laughed we'd be sent out.

Half the class would have been outside if they stuck to those rules. Silly teachers.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 6, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> I think everyone should see these French commercials:



I strongly oppose showing that to four year olds. Even fourth graders. Actually I simple plain hated it.


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 6, 2008)

4 Is way to young! If my son/daughter got taught sex ed shiz at that age i'd have a big complaint to make to the teachers. It's pointless. 13/14 is fine because thats when theyre getting into that stuff.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 6, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never thought about it like that. Dammit! I can't change my answer!


----------



## Hooya (Jul 6, 2008)

I think what's happening here are people see two things:
Sex, Four-year-olds.

How retarded do you think you have to be to think that teaching adult sexual stuff to four year olds is a good idea?  Kids that young literally won't understand what the hell you're talking about, but that's not what the article is talking about.

But I will say this; when I was 6 or 7 I didn't even know what the parts of the female anatomy were called - it was a taboo subject, so even asking what the names were or saying the names was a dirty thing.  Why is that the case?  I had to ask my female cousin what the heck it was really called because the only word I knew for it was "coochie".  Is that healthy?  To be referring to it as a coochie?  Why not teach kids some basics about what their bodies are and how to related to others and teach them what is appropriate in school, at the dinner table, church, or in private.  Just like you teach your kids not to yell out "I have to go poop!" in the middle of a church service you should teach them simple things about their bodies, what they mean, and appropriate situations to use those words and talk about those things.

Now can we stop thinking that this concept is about teaching 4 year olds how to have sex - because it's NOT!

Oh, one final thing: ask yourself why you think that knowing about sex is somehow taking away some magical innocence.  The correct answer is not "because it is", by the way.


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Jul 6, 2008)

I learned at 6; I really shouldn't of asked what those dogs were doing, Curse you Father..

But yeah, 4 is too young, maybe at lears 5 or 6 years later would be better for kids to come to terms why these 'things' happen. But i don't see how you can stop teen pregnancies with teens going about with 'SMEX IS THA BOMZ' to all of their friends =/


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2008)

WelshLadGriff said:
			
		

> I learned at 6; I really shouldn't of asked what those dogs were doing, Curse you Father..


Lol that's how you learn early.  See some dogs humping and go wtf are they doing?  All I'm wondering now is about the censorship issue.  Like there are kids who stay up late watching TV, will they censor them sex shows?


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Jul 6, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Lol that's how you learn early.  See some dogs humping and go wtf are they doing?  All I'm wondering now is about the censorship issue.  Like there are kids who stay up late watching TV, will they censor them sex shows?



Well, Kids shouldn't be up that late at all, and as far as i know there are some channels, should be barred with a password or something. Kids should just stick to Disney DVDs =3


----------



## The Teej (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually I think at 11, instead of just sex ed, and teaching them the mechanics of sex, they should also tell them the emotional impact it makes, and it's better to buy a pack of condoms for £5.99 then having to pay hundreds each month on a screaming whining mouth for the next 18 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and show them THIS advert:



If you want to reduce teenage pregnancies, _scare the fuck out of them._


----------



## Rod (Jul 6, 2008)

Four is *too* soon.


----------



## Ruri (Jul 6, 2008)

They are not talking about actually teaching kids how to have sex at four.  They're talking about teaching them the difference between male and female bodies, and de-mystifying things like that.

Most children _do_ learn that at the age of four.  This is not controversal, it's just being expressed controversally in the media.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wanna reduce teen pregnancies? 





  Teach them sex ed when they're 20 years old.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 7, 2008)

WelshLadGriff said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah. Even when I was young Disney pissed me off. I actually threw Aladdin at my wall that's how angry it made me.

Whats funny is my brother learned about sex when he was like 7 and he was sucking (or rather, blowing) a popsicle.




Note: too all of you naysayers, by sexed, it isn't meant "Okay kids, boys, sex is when you insert your p***s into the girls va***a"
It's teaching about relationships, love, trust, etc etc. I was learning all of that stuff in kindergarten, and at the time to any kindergartener, it does seem pointless, until a discussion like this shows up.


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Jul 7, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Whats funny is my brother learned about sex when he was like 7 and he was sucking (or rather, blowing) a popsicle.



What an awkward way to learn =/


----------



## phoood (Jul 7, 2008)

Brave New World comes to mind...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2008)

4?  I remember I could barely understand the concept of clockwise and counterclockwise ... let alone sex.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 7, 2008)

A friend of mine taught his 2 years old daughter say vagina and penis and the differences between them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but yeah around 11 would be sufficient, then a recap around 15-16 and even more info there perhaps?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 7, 2008)

The topic title sounds like a paedo's dream come true...


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 7, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> The topic title sounds like a paedo's dream come true...



Nightmare surely?  Isn't the reason paedophiles get away with it because kids don't understand what they're doing?


----------



## The Teej (Jul 7, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like it matters what they know. Adult Women know that it shouldn't be done with anyone, but does this stop gang rape? Nope.

35 Year Old Vs. 4 Year Old. Some how, I don't see the 4 year old winning.


----------



## euphemism (Jul 7, 2008)

heheh.  Really though, I learned a lot of things about sex when I was four.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 7, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said getting away with it, not committing the crime in the first place.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is what I know,

In Greece I grew up to Zest commercials showing nudity and people would bathe at the beach naked including my parents and grandparents. The human body was not confusing nor was I obsessed with it.

In America the naked body is a dirty dirty object that we all need to be ashamed of. It would be better to let your children watch some scary gremlins blow up in a microwave then god forbid they see a boob.

Fast forward to my kids who I raise, the question at hand is at what age is it inappropriate for them to join you in the shower? American books say 5. Now my 2 children have seen me nude and never made a fuss nor have they even asked "wtf is that". However my oldest is now 5 so I wore my underwear into the shower and they were very confused. "What was I hiding" their faces exclaimed. It was a very uncomfortable 10 minutes.

A week later I went to shower with the four year old...again 4 years of bathing with dad and never an inquisition to why I was created different. More interested in making bubbles out of soap or splashing water they were. Again a week after the underwear incident and the curiosity was still there, before I could even drop my pants my child's eyes were locked on to the forbidden zone wondering if she could see what I was hiding.

5 years of innocence, 5 years of not hiding, 5 years of not making a fuss, and now I have to hide in shame, feel weird, it is soooo complex. 

Should four year olds be taught sex, hell no. But maybe we need to look upon where our rules and laws are made and reevaluate. (religion) I think removing shame of our nude bodies is more important, I think not making humans in general ashamed of their bodies is a good thing. In America it seems a lot of people I meet are repressed, confused, angry and like a tidal wave it hits them, "I don't need to be ashamed" and then they run out and jump into the deep end of some really weird unnatural shit.  (Repression)

I think that if the nude form was not forbidden then sex would never be an issue and when a man loves a woman the natural thing will happen and it would all fall into place. No education needed. Creating a forbidden zone on a body only creates an early interest to sex, first comes the questions, then comes the answers, then comes the obsession or more questions and early education on the matter would only entice more kids to try it earlier and earlier. Shit here in America now the standard starting age is 12 which makes me wonder at what age do they start obsessing about when that big day will happen?  

Seriously this is some fucked up shit.


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 7, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> The topic title sounds like a paedo's dream come true...


Hence why I voted yes.
Just kidding...
OR AM I?


----------

